# Milwaukee - Looking for a new group



## disziplin (Aug 8, 2007)

I am looking for a mature D&D group in the Milwaukee area (not Madison, not Kenosha, etc), playing weeknights, 2-3 times a month. I live on the SW side of town, near Greenfield, but am willing to drive across town for a good game.

I have many years of experience but am looking for a group that enjoys a good story and a good time rather than arguing about rules. Please post response here.

Thanks


----------



## mac1504 (Sep 2, 2007)

disziplin,

Did you ever find anyone to start a game with? I wouldn't mind playing in a weeknight game in the local area (I live in the West Allis area), but it would probably have to be more on the 2 times a month schedule.


----------



## russlilly (Sep 29, 2007)

*Still Looking?*

Hey Disziplin;

We're looking for some more players; we play an irregular campaign on Sundays about once per month, and a slightly more regular game on Friday nights near Dousmann. A bit out of town, but many of us could carpool, and the group is a pretty good one. If interested, send an e-mail to me at russlilly@yahoo.com--that goes for you too, mac1504. Thanks.

Russ


----------

